# Holy Moses, where does Amazon get these bestseller categories from?



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

STOP PRESS 16 JAN 2014​




​
On Amazon Kindle
Other formats on Smashwords
116,000 words, 412 pages
Ebooks, any format, $4.99​ 
The Meyersco Helix
Andrew McCoy

Amazon Best Sellers Rank
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Science > Biological Sciences > Biotechnology
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Professional & Technical > Professional Science > Biological Sciences > Biotechnology 

It's FICTION, a novel!


Read the sample right here on the Kindleboards. Or click the cover to go to Amazon.

Read two long chapters that no one else has exclusively on CoolMain Press.


​
 

JUST PUBLISHED!

AFRICAN REVENGE

"Mr McCoy gets on with the job of telling us exactly what it is like in the Heart of Darkness. He has the soldier's eye for terrain and the soldier's eye for character. This has the ring of truth." 
John Braine, author of "Room at the Top", in the Sunday Telegraph 



​ 

My other bestseller currently on the Kindle, STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress, though controversial, has also received many stunning reviews from the most unexpected places. Read the review: "Hate it or love it - but do read it" right here on the Kindleboards.

​
 
FREE!
HENTY'S FIST 1: GAUNTLET RUN

No woman has ever Run the Gauntlet. No Runner has ever survived the Gauntlet.

GAUNTLET RUN is a 60 thousand word novel by bestselling, prizewinning authors Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin and Andrew McCoy -- FREE!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superher

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#22 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Superhero
#65 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Dystopia


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Andrew, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

*Which of these reviews from the International Press do you like best?*

'Mr. McCoy gets on with the job of telling us exactly what it is like in the Heart of Darkness. He has the soldier's eye for terrain and the soldier's eye for character. This has the ring of truth.'
*John Braine Sunday Telegraph*

'Very rough, exciting, filmic, and redolent of a nostalgie de boue d'Afrique...experienced only by the genuine old Africa hand.'
*Alastair Phillips Glasgow Herald*

'Like the unblinking eye of a cobra, it is fascinating and hard to look away from, powerful and unique.'
*Edwin Corley Good Books*

'I found this work excellent. I recommend it as a book to read on several planes, whether of politics, history or just as thriller --every episode is firmly etched on my memory. It is certainly a most impressive work of fiction.'
*'H.P.' BBC External Service*

'Like a steam hammer on full bore.'
*Jack Adrian Literary Review*

'Something else again. The author has plenty of first-hand experience of the conditions he describes so vividly.'
*Marese Murphy Irish Times*

'Totally convincing fiction.'
*Colonel Jonathan Alford
Director, Institute for Strategic Studies
BBC World at One*

'The reader is in good hands.'
_*Kirkus Reviews*_

'Even in an entertaining thriller he makes us see ourselves anew.'
_*La Prensa*_

'Graphic adult Boys Own Adventure.'
_*The Irish Press*_ 




Click cover for Amazon Kindle.
Other formats on Smashwords.
116,000 words, 412 pages.
Ebooks, any format, $2.99.
Paperback coming.


----------



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

Click cover for Amazon Kindle.
Other formats on Smashwords.
116,000 words, 412 pages.
Ebooks, any format, $2.99.
Paperback coming.
 

7 October 2011

CoolMain Press is promoting the reissue of THE MEYERSCO HELIX with a LibraryThing giveaway. It was first published in 1988 by the Grafton division of Collins (now HarperCollins), and was a best seller then. The first reviews already in on Amazon say it reads right up to date: so it should, as it is a novel of the day after tomorrow.

I'd be delighted to talk about the book here if anything has a question or a point.

Read the sample right here on the Kindleboards Book Profile. Or click the cover to go to Amazon.

Read two long chapters that no one else has exclusively on CoolMain Press.


----------



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

Andrew McCoy said:


> *Which of these reviews from the International Press do you like best?*
> 
> 'Mr. McCoy gets on with the job of telling us exactly what it is like in the Heart of Darkness. He has the soldier's eye for terrain and the soldier's eye for character. This has the ring of truth.'
> *John Braine Sunday Telegraph*
> ...






Click cover for Amazon Kindle.
Other formats on Smashwords.
116,000 words, 412 pages.
Ebooks, any format, $2.99.
Paperback coming.
 

21 October 2011
*Or how about these, from Amazon, Goodreads, and Smashwords?
*
"...truly timeless...brilliantly written..." 
*Francine Richert 4stars*

Dr Christopher beats any nutcase with a dragon on her butt!
*K. A. Jordan "Nerve-wracking Thriller" 5 stars
*
...a wonderful thriller.
*Pamela M. Richter "Great Thriller!" 5 stars
*
... twists and turns that caught me out.
*Joo "The Meyersco Helix" 4 stars*

... fast moving thriller with a moral dilemma. 
*Lisa Penington "Not a Dull Moment!" 5 stars*

In the grand tradition you have good to root for and varying degrees of bad to dislike, with a healthy dose of sex and violence giving a sharp edge to the interesting storyline.
*Willie Wit "A Quality Thriller" 4 stars
*


----------



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

Click cover for Amazon Kindle.
Other formats on Smashwords.
116,000 words, 412 pages.
Ebooks, any format, $2.99.
Paperback coming.
 

16 December 2011

_"Mr McCoy gets on with the job of telling us exactly what it is like in the Heart of Darkness. He has the soldier's eye for terrain and the soldier's eye for character. This has the ring of truth."_ *- John Braine Sunday Telegraph *

CHAOS THEORY
"How the hell did we come to where the President of the United States has two minutes to decide whether he will nuke Boston or kill the world instead?"

An extremely powerful novel of the biowar apocalypse, THE MEYERSCO HELIX traces the frighteningly plausible accidents by which the casual killing of a near-extinct mole escalates inexorably towards where an anguished President's must choose either to let a self-propagating biowar substance to kill the world's population - or to destroy a major American city by nuclear blast.

THE SLAUGHTER OF THE INNOCENTS
K116 is the top secret US chemical weapon that spells instant agonizing death to mankind. Self-generating in water, only a nuclear blast can stop the deadly dust expanding.

But when a lethal cloul of K116 escapes from a military research lab, one man survives. Charged with nightmare energy, Ribicoff becomes a walking carnage-machine.

Alive Ribicoff is a lethal liability - but dead his K116-glutted body will unleash chemical slaughter on a scale that will make the Black Death look like a summer cold.

Pursued by the massed might of US security forces, Ribicoff acts with the desperate, ruthless bloodlust of an animal at bay - until they corner him in Boston. Where his fiancé, the biochemist Stella Christopher, certain that he will come to her, is desperately working on a cure, despite the agents of her own government trying to kill her.

_Dr Christopher beats any nutcase with a dragon on her butt!_
*K. A. Jordan "Nerve-wracking Thriller" 5 stars on Amazon*

But will an American President act with equal ruthlessness? There is only one way to cauterize the city of America's Founding Fathers, and it will be no tea party...

Read the sample right here on the Kindleboards Book Profile. Or click the cover to go to Amazon.

Read two long chapters that no one else has exclusively on CoolMain Press.


----------



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

Click cover for Amazon Kindle.
Other formats on Smashwords.
116,000 words, 412 pages.
Ebooks, any format, $2.99.
Paperback coming.
 

19 January 2011

_Totally gripping story, I couldn't fault it. Amazing original idea, believable characters, and a really big finish._
*Lynne (Tigger's Mum) "Fast-Paced Ficton" 5 stars Goodreads*

_Mr McCoy gets on with the job of telling us exactly what it is like in the Heart of Darkness. He has the soldier's eye for terrain and the soldier's eye for character. This has the ring of truth._ *John Braine Sunday Telegraph *

_Dr Christopher beats any nutcase with a dragon on her butt!_
*K. A. Jordan "Nerve-wracking Thriller" 5 stars Amazon*

• Read the sample right here on the Kindleboards Book Profile. Or click the cover to go to Amazon.

• Read two long chapters that no one else has exclusively on CoolMain Press.

*Review 22 January 2012*

*4.0 out of 5 stars 
Holy cow what a ride!
By S. Edwards *(Spanaway, WA United States)
(REAL NAME) Amazon Verified Purchase

This book took me for some unexpected turns and the ending was a bit of a surprise. There were a few chapters with more foul language than I would like but by the time I got to it, I was hooked in the story. Well worth the read for sure. I downgraded to four stars mainly because of the foul language.

I read the Kindle versions. There are several typos but they don't detract from the story.


----------



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

Click cover for Amazon Kindle.
Other formats on Smashwords.
116,000 words, 412 pages.
Ebooks, any format, $2.99.
Paperback coming.
 


> From Cookie's Book Club
> 
> MONDAY, MARCH 5, 2012
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

*FREE! Until Saturday. Just click on the cover and get his hyper shock best seller for $0.00*

'Mr. McCoy gets on with the job of telling us exactly what it is like in the Heart of Darkness. He has the soldier's eye for terrain and the soldier's eye for character. This has the ring of truth.'
*John Braine Sunday Telegraph*

'Very rough, exciting, filmic, and redolent of a nostalgie de boue d'Afrique...experienced only by the genuine old Africa hand.'
*Alastair Phillips Glasgow Herald*

'Like the unblinking eye of a cobra, it is fascinating and hard to look away from, powerful and unique.'
*Edwin Corley Good Books*

'I found this work excellent. I recommend it as a book to read on several planes, whether of politics, history or just as thriller --every episode is firmly etched on my memory. It is certainly a most impressive work of fiction.'
*'H.P.' BBC External Service*

'Like a steam hammer on full bore.'
*Jack Adrian Literary Review*

'Something else again. The author has plenty of first-hand experience of the conditions he describes so vividly.'
*Marese Murphy Irish Times*

'Totally convincing fiction.'
*Colonel Jonathan Alford
Director, Institute for Strategic Studies
BBC World at One*

'The reader is in good hands.'
_*Kirkus Reviews*_

'Even in an entertaining thriller he makes us see ourselves anew.'
_*La Prensa*_

'Graphic adult Boys Own Adventure.'
_*The Irish Press*_ 




*FREE! Just click on the cover and get his hyper shock best seller for $0.00*.
116,000 words, 412 pages.






*FREE! Just click on the cover and get his hyper shock best seller for $0.00*.
116,000 words, 412 pages.
 
13 March 2011
*Or how about these quotes, from Amazon, Goodreads, and Smashwords?
*
"...truly timeless...brilliantly written..." 
*Francine Richert 4stars*

Dr Christopher beats any nutcase with a dragon on her butt!
*K. A. Jordan "Nerve-wracking Thriller" 5 stars
*
...a wonderful thriller.
*Pamela M. Richter "Great Thriller!" 5 stars
*
... twists and turns that caught me out.
*Joo "The Meyersco Helix" 4 stars*

... fast moving thriller with a moral dilemma. 
*Lisa Penington "Not a Dull Moment!" 5 stars*

In the grand tradition you have good to root for and varying degrees of bad to dislike, with a healthy dose of sex and violence giving a sharp edge to the interesting storyline.
*Willie Wit "A Quality Thriller" 4 stars*


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks good! Just downloaded, and will review when finished.


----------



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

acellis said:


> Looks good! Just downloaded, and will review when finished.


Thanks, AC! I look forward to your review.


----------



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

*FREE! Today, Friday 30 March, ONLY. Just click on the cover and get his hyper shock best seller for $0.00, SAVE ten bucks!*

'Mr. McCoy gets on with the job of telling us exactly what it is like in the Heart of Darkness. He has the soldier's eye for terrain and the soldier's eye for character. This has the ring of truth.'
*John Braine Sunday Telegraph*

'Very rough, exciting, filmic, and redolent of a nostalgie de boue d'Afrique...experienced only by the genuine old Africa hand.'
*Alastair Phillips Glasgow Herald*

'Like the unblinking eye of a cobra, it is fascinating and hard to look away from, powerful and unique.'
*Edwin Corley Good Books*

'I found this work excellent. I recommend it as a book to read on several planes, whether of politics, history or just as thriller --every episode is firmly etched on my memory. It is certainly a most impressive work of fiction.'
*'H.P.' BBC External Service*

'Like a steam hammer on full bore.'
*Jack Adrian Literary Review*

'Something else again. The author has plenty of first-hand experience of the conditions he describes so vividly.'
*Marese Murphy Irish Times*

'Totally convincing fiction.'
*Colonel Jonathan Alford
Director, Institute for Strategic Studies
BBC World at One*

'The reader is in good hands.'
_*Kirkus Reviews*_

'Even in an entertaining thriller he makes us see ourselves anew.'
_*La Prensa*_

'Graphic adult Boys Own Adventure.'
_*The Irish Press*_ 




*FREE! Just click on the cover and get his hyper shock best seller for $0.00*.
116,000 words, 412 pages.

*NEWS!*
30 March 2012

Someone is keen! (Or sleepless!) At 5.51am PST:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank:
#100 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure






*FREE! Just click on the cover and get his hyper shock best seller for $0.00*.
116,000 words, 412 pages.
 
30 March 2012
*Or how about these quotes, from Amazon, Goodreads, and Smashwords?
*
"...truly timeless...brilliantly written..." 
*Francine Richert 4stars*

Dr Christopher beats any nutcase with a dragon on her butt!
*K. A. Jordan "Nerve-wracking Thriller" 5 stars
*
...a wonderful thriller.
*Pamela M. Richter "Great Thriller!" 5 stars
*
... twists and turns that caught me out.
*Joo "The Meyersco Helix" 4 stars*

... fast moving thriller with a moral dilemma. 
*Lisa Penington "Not a Dull Moment!" 5 stars*

In the grand tradition you have good to root for and varying degrees of bad to dislike, with a healthy dose of sex and violence giving a sharp edge to the interesting storyline.
*Willie Wit "A Quality Thriller" 4 stars*


----------



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

*Click cover to read a FREE sample on your Amazon Kindle.*
116,000 words, 412 pages.
 

22 April 2012

Dr Benjamin Pittman concludes his *extended 5 star review* of *THE MEYERSCO HELIX*, with these words:

"The Meyersco Helix is a suspense-driven tale of great intensity. I'm drained but satisfied!"

He isn't the only reviewer who found *THE MEYERSCO HELIX* totally satisfying.

_Totally gripping story, I couldn't fault it. Amazing original idea, believable characters, and a really big finish._
*Lynne (Tigger's Mum) "Fast-Paced Ficton" 5 stars Goodreads*

_Mr McCoy gets on with the job of telling us exactly what it is like in the Heart of Darkness. He has the soldier's eye for terrain and the soldier's eye for character. This has the ring of truth._ *John Braine Sunday Telegraph *

_Dr Christopher beats any nutcase with a dragon on her butt!_
*K. A. Jordan "Nerve-wracking Thriller" 5 stars Amazon*


----------



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

Click cover for Amazon Kindle
Other formats on Smashwords
116,000 words, 412 pages
Ebooks, any format, $2.99
 

30 June 2012
REVIEW
THE MEYERSCO HELIX

[size=18pt]*Holy cow what a ride*
*By S. Edwards*
Format:Kindle Edition
Amazon Verified Purchase​

This book took me for some unexpected turns and the ending was a bit of a surprise. There were a few chapters with more foul language than I would like but by the time I got to it, I was hooked in the story. Well worth the read for sure. I downgraded to four stars mainly because of the foul language.

Read the sample right here on the Kindleboards Book Profile. Or click the cover to go to Amazon.

Read two long chapters that no one else has exclusively on CoolMain Press.


----------



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

28 July 2012
REVIEW
THE MEYERSCO HELIX

[size=18pt]*****
4.0 out of 5 stars 
By Bob (UK)*​
Although an excellent book I felt that too much had been given away about the plot in both the publishers blurb and the preamble as from the start we know that the President of the USA has to decide whether to order a nuclear strike on Boston to prevent the spread of a chemical weapon. No spoiler here as this is immediately available.

The book contains extreme violence and adult themes so not a book for all ages but essential to the plot.

While I know nothing about chemical warfare the author makes everything seem very plausible.

The two central characters come across as real people and the agony that one goes through is very realistic.

Everything moves at fast pace and even parts that contain scientific explanations do not slow the plot.

The ending when it comes leaves some outstanding questions that you have to use your imagination over but I do not think that it is the intent to have a follow up but I would welcome it.

This is a very much * a what if book and it is easy to imagine that such things could happen*, although I hope not. A good read.

Read the sample right here on the Kindleboards Book Profile. Or click the cover to go to Amazon.

Read two long chapters that no one else has exclusively on CoolMain Press.

 




Click cover for Amazon Kindle
Other formats on Smashwords
116,000 words, 412 pages
Ebooks, any format, $2.99

My other book currently on the Kindle, *STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress*, has also received a stunning review. Click the cover to be taken to the Kindleboards page for the review: *"Hate it or love it - but do read it"*​
​


----------



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

​
On Amazon Kindle
Other formats on Smashwords
116,000 words, 412 pages
Ebooks, any format, $2.99​ 
Selections by Amazon from reviews of
THE MEYERSCO HELIX

"In the main, this story is very much a chase story."
Joo (in UK) | 1 reviewer made a similar statement

"The plot is complex and so exciting it's hard to put the book down."
Pamela M. Richter | 1 reviewer made a similar statement

"There book contains extreme violence and adult themes so not a book for all ages but essential to the plot."
Bob | 1 reviewer made a similar statement


Read the sample right here on the Kindleboards. Or click the cover to go to Amazon.

Read two long chapters that no one else has exclusively on CoolMain Press.


​ 

My other book currently on the Kindle, STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress, though controversial, has also received many stunning reviews from the most unexpected places. Read the review: "Hate it or love it - but do read it" right here on the Kindleboards.

​
 
FREE!
HENTY'S FIST 1: GAUNTLET RUN

No woman has ever Run the Gauntlet. No Runner has ever survived the Gauntlet.

GAUNTLET RUN is a 60 thousand word novel by bestselling, prizewinning authors Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin and Andrew McCoy -- FREE!


----------



## Andrew McCoy (Sep 17, 2011)

​
On Amazon Kindle
Other formats on Smashwords
116,000 words, 412 pages
Ebooks, any format, $4.99​ 
The Meyersco Helix
Andrew McCoy

Amazon Best Sellers Rank
#30 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Science > Biological Sciences > Biotechnology
#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Professional & Technical > Professional Science > Biological Sciences > Biotechnology 

It's FICTION, a novel!


Read the sample right here on the Kindleboards. Or click the cover to go to Amazon.

Read two long chapters that no one else has exclusively on CoolMain Press.


​
 

JUST PUBLISHED!

AFRICAN REVENGE

"Mr McCoy gets on with the job of telling us exactly what it is like in the Heart of Darkness. He has the soldier's eye for terrain and the soldier's eye for character. This has the ring of truth." 
John Braine, author of "Room at the Top", in the Sunday Telegraph 



​ 

My other bestseller currently on the Kindle, STIEG LARSSON Man, Myth & Mistress, though controversial, has also received many stunning reviews from the most unexpected places. Read the review: "Hate it or love it - but do read it" right here on the Kindleboards.

​
 
FREE!
HENTY'S FIST 1: GAUNTLET RUN

No woman has ever Run the Gauntlet. No Runner has ever survived the Gauntlet.

GAUNTLET RUN is a 60 thousand word novel by bestselling, prizewinning authors Andre Jute, Dakota Franklin and Andrew McCoy -- FREE!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: US
#46 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Superher

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: UK
#22 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Superhero
#65 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Dystopia


----------

